# Who has the most Fights/Wins?



## phlaw (Apr 27, 2007)

I mam curious what fighter has the most fights and most wins in the world of MMA.

I was looking on Fullcontactfighter.com and I did find.

Travis "The Ironman" Fulton.

Pro Record: 199 wins, 42 losses and 8 Draws?

I am guessing the Nickname has something do do with that.

Is this the most?  

Thanks


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Apr 27, 2007)

phlaw said:


> I mam curious what fighter has the most fights and most wins in the world of MMA.
> 
> I was looking on Fullcontactfighter.com and I did find.
> 
> ...


 
Yes "The Ironman" has been around since the beginning and fights more in a year than most do in a career.  He fights in alot of the smaller shows and had a few UFC appearances but lost.  He also has the most subs and the KO's if I remember correctly.  If they ever do a legitimate MMA hall of fame he has to be in just for fighting so much and in so many places helping the sport grow.  Check Sherdog's stats for most subs, most KO's, most armbar's, etc.


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Apr 28, 2007)

phlaw said:


> I mam curious what fighter has the most fights and most wins in the world of MMA.
> 
> I was looking on Fullcontactfighter.com and I did find.
> 
> ...


 
Most fights I don't know, maybe Rickson. I remember he had more than 400 brawls in his life, but mostly street fights in Brazil. Many says that it's not true, but I believe that Rickson can beat anybody who would give him trouble in the street. I trained in his school for a while and It was great.

Regarding the most wins. Fedor fought 27 times and never lost. His fights were the most professional in which he defeated the best such as Nogueira and Cro Cop. He once lost by a cut, but that was unfair, because when Fedor had a rematch with Tsuyoshi Kohsaka, Fedor was able to hit the guy and open grooves on his face, but they didn't stop the fight. I hope to see him in the UFC, I want him to fight Tim, Gonzaga, or Cro cop again.:uhyeah:


----------



## phlaw (Apr 30, 2007)

So anyone kno who is the next closest behind Travis Fulton?

Thanks


----------



## Skip Cooper (May 2, 2007)

According to UFC.com:

Jeremy Horn   W87-L14-D6 
Shonie Carter W66-L14-D7


I believe this only includes those fighters who are currently contracted with the UFC. It does not represent all of MMA.


----------



## phlaw (May 2, 2007)

Dan Severn  81-15-7


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Interesting I faught both Jeremy Horn and Travis Fulton about ten years ago.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 14, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Interesting I faught both Jeremy Horn and Travis Fulton about ten years ago.


 
What's your name?


----------



## Rebiu (May 14, 2007)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> What's your name?



Jaymon Hotz


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (May 14, 2007)

Rebiu said:


> Jaymon Hotz


 
Thanks, Kudos for stepping into the cage.


----------



## phlaw (May 15, 2007)

Anyone who is interested, I just found out Travis Fulton is fightin in Chicago this weekend for the IFL.  I wish I leved closer to Chicago.


----------



## Rebiu (May 27, 2007)

phlaw said:


> Anyone who is interested, I just found out Travis Fulton is fightin in Chicago this weekend for the IFL.  I wish I leved closer to Chicago.



Cool.  How did it go?


----------



## phlaw (May 28, 2007)

Sounds like Fulton forgot how to fight.  I haven't seen any video, but it sounds like Rothwell handled him pretty good.-


----------



## Nobody (May 31, 2007)

Wins177  By knockout56  By submission117Losses43Draws9No contests1
That is still quite a record wow!


----------

